# C'est les soldes, profitez-en !



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

Mes amis,
comme vous le savez certainement, nous autres, violets, disposons de certains pouvoirs outrecuidants, nous permettant de modifier les termes et les résultats d'un sondage, de changer des avatars ou des signatures, bref, une batterie de saloperies dont nous devons faire usage à l'arménienne autant qu'à l'italienne.

Mais voilà, un jour, on dérape.
Je ne suis plus violet que pour quelques tout petits moments.
Aussi, si vous avez une méchanceté à me faire faire, un truc dont vous auriez honte mais dont vous rêvez depuis longtemps, (je sais pas, moi, transformer la tranche de jésus du Purfils en saucisse, enlever la moustache de moquette, mettre une barbe à Lemmy,  )
faites moi des propositions, vite, et je ne manquerais pas d'y donner une suite ou une autre.

:rateau:





('tain, ça va faire mal, ça ! .... )


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

Si tu pouvais arreter les clignotements d'avatar 
En particulier les tranches d'ananas


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

Ça ce n'est pas de mon ressort technique, mais j'ai déja fait un mémo à Benjamin à ce sujet.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

le misérable !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freelancer (5 Décembre 2005)

Jojoleretour admin, c'est possible?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2005)

Si tu pouvais, je ne sais pas, diviser par 2 le nombre de post de certains floodeurs notoires... ça me ferait bien marrer... niak, niak, niak 

Et merci à toi pour tout le boulot que tu as fait,


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

derennes avec des points disco positifs, pour savoir s'il nous boule vert ou rouge


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

Je vois que votre prefidie est sans limites. Je vide ma boite à empés pour faire face à toutes vos demandes privées.


----------



## Patamach (5 Décembre 2005)

Donc:

Des avatars qui font pouet pouet
Election de miss macgé.
100 000 dollars.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## House M.D. (5 Décembre 2005)

Attends, sérieux rezba, tu te barres??


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est les soldes, profitez-en !



la vente à perte est interdite


----------



## MrStone (5 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Jojoleretour admin, c'est possible?



Oui, mais uniquement dans le forum Bisounours


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu pouvais arreter les clignotements d'avatar
> En particulier les tranches d'ananas



Collabo!!! Tu seras tondu à la libération!!!


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la vente à perte est interdite


Ah mais je ne vends rien, môssieur ! Tout ça n'est que de l'économie du don !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

Fais moi briller de la force de frappe que j'atomise le_magi61!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Attends, sérieux rezba, tu te barres??


 
C'est pas mignon ça ???

Une petite léchouille en passant, on sait jamais peut être qu'il plaisante !!!!!

Qu'on lui arrache les couilles !!

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Fait tomber le futal de Sonny pour voir...

Et remets celui de MAckie...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je ne vends rien, môssieur ! Tout ça n'est que de l'économie du don !


marcel mouse est imprimé avec du plomb. dangereux.


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je ne vends rien, môssieur ! Tout ça n'est que de l'économie du don !


 
Organes ? Sperme ? Je sais que ta générosité est sans limite 

Tu me réserves les oreilles ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Décembre 2005)

J'ai vomi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vomi.


Bon, ben ; tu sais où sont le seau et la serpillère...


----------



## quetzalk (5 Décembre 2005)

- la réouverture immédiate du Cercle qui a fermé deux jours après que j'y sois admis ce dont je pense ne jamais me remettre
- le bromure pour minimoquette, sonnyfutal et deux ou trois autres que je ne citerai pas parce qu'ils écrivent en vert, et que le vert ça m'impressionne siffle: )
- la publication en clair des vrais noms, adresse IP et physique, photo d'identité, et de toutes infos personnelles des trolls avérés afin qu'ils soient ENFIN livrés non pas à la vindicte populaire mais à une étude scientifique sérieuse dans un laboratoire de psychologie démocratique (de la CIA par exemple).
- la levée d'interdiction des fils politiques jusqu'en Mai 2007, à des fins de protection civique de la jeunesse qui comme on le sait risque de mal voter.
- enfin, nomination de JPTK en responsable des ventes et opérations commerciales de macgé.

pour moi ça ira, c'est tout.
 

_dis en vrai tu t'en vas pas dis hein ? _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> - la publication en clair des vrais noms, adresse IP et physique, photo d'identité, et de toutes infos personnelles des trolls avérés afin qu'ils soient ENFIN livrés non pas à la vindicte populaire mais à une étude scientifique sérieuse dans un laboratoire de psychologie démocratique (de la CIA par exemple).




:mouais: 

Note : penser à creuser des fossés pour y planter des bambous taillés en pointe, tout autour de la maison...


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2005)

m'étonne pas Sonny. 
pas les mêmes valeurs.

mais bon nettoie maintenant effectivement.


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le misérable !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



tien ça me donne une idée :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> m'étonne pas Sonny.
> pas les mêmes valeurs.
> 
> mais bon nettoie maintenant effectivement.


 
ça tu l'as dit...

Heureusement pour vous que je nettoie pas tout, sinon vous partiriez avec l'eau du bain...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

Note 2 : penser à frotter les pointes des bambous avec de l'ail...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> - la réouverture immédiate du Cercle qui a fermé deux jours après que j'y sois admis ce dont je pense ne jamais me remettre


Au moins nous filer les liens pornos, il m'en manque encore 2-3


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Organes ? Sperme ? Je sais que ta générosité est sans limite
> 
> Tu me réserves les oreilles ?



Les oreilles ? Les miennes ? Elles sont toutes petites, y'a rien à manger.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

vomito a dit:
			
		

> tien ça me donne une idée


 Pour une fois qu'elle est bonne, faut la noter !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Je voudrais que tu débannisses Gribouille ou, à défaut, que tu bannisses tous les autres.
Je voudrais bien te serrer la main aussi, un jour.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Décembre 2005)

Moi je voudrais bien te lêcher ton gros orteil, celui qui a un ongle vert...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

le malade :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Oui, l'ongle malade, c'est bien celui-là. Tu le connais aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oui, l'ongle malade, c'est bien celui-là. Tu le connais aussi ?





			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _note pour moi-même : faire quelque chose pour ses ongles..._


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais que tu débannisses Gribouille


 impossible.


> ou, à défaut, que tu bannisses tous les autres.


 Possible. Mackie était justement en train de me le demander. 



> Je voudrais bien te serrer la main aussi, un jour.


 C'est possible, mais tu restes devant moi, hein !
et une bise aussi, même.


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

c'est honteux de détourner une conversation...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Merde alors... c'est donc de notoriété commune.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est honteux de détourner une conversation...


Oui ! Merci de rester dans le sujet du fil s'il-vous-plaît...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est honteux de détourner une conversation...



j'ai eu d'excellents profs


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est honteux de détourner une conversation...


C'est vrai. Mais si vous voulez, je peux découper des conversations. Y'a pas que golf qui sait concaténer les fils !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

4 syllabes. C'est malin, t'as largué la moitié des membres qui suivaient le fil... :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (5 Décembre 2005)

Nan, y'a des informaticiens dans le lot


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Décembre 2005)

Tiens voilà Guyt'encule...


----------



## Anonyme. (5 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens voilà Guyt'encule...



tante


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais que tu débannisses Gribouille ou, à défaut, que tu bannisses tous les autres.


Je croyais que c'était toi Dieu 

Et un forum tout seul ..ça risque d'être un peu triste  ...quoique :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

bannir les habits de lorna


----------



## guytantakul (5 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens voilà Guyt'encule...




Merci, mais pas la peine de dérouler le tapis rouge à chacune de mes appartions 

Celà dit, c'est vrai que je suis assez anal (dans le bon sens du terme, évidemment)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Et ben restes-y !!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

je savais pas qu'il y avait un mauvais sens ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bannir les habits de lorna


 je sais pas si ce serait très très recommandé pour la fréquentation des forums ... je suis pas du tout du bon calibre !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Décembre 2005)

Moi Lorna je suis sur qu'elle est bonne...


----------



## N°6 (5 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas qu'il y avait un mauvais sens ?



L'odorat ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi Lorna je suis sur qu'elle est bonne...


Bonne quoi ? 

Bonne poire ? Bonne cruche ? Bonne à tout faire ? 

Faut préciser mon vieux : la précision voyons !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi Lorna je suis sur qu'elle est bonne...



Un p'ti dessert, un café et un pousse-café ?


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si ce serait très très recommandé pour la fréquentation des forums ... je suis pas du tout du bon calibre !




aheummmmmm... 

faut juste ensuite interdire le site au moins de 18 ans et prévoir une formidable hausse de la fréquentation et des productions nocturnes de mackie !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Y'a quoi au dessus de la carte du monde ? La voie lactée ???


----------



## sofiping (5 Décembre 2005)

Virer le futal de Sonny ... l'est plein de vomi :sick: 
et puis peut être un dernier coup d'éclat avec le confeti qui sert d'avatar à Superketmo ... si tu pouvais lui donner le coup de grâce  ............ Merci Rezba 

PS : J'oubliais , une petite fantaisie , mettre Lèvres en feu à la place de Bouche dorée


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bonne quoi ?
> 
> Bonne poire ? Bonne cruche ? Bonne à tout faire ?
> 
> Faut préciser mon vieux : la précision voyons !


 
Tié bonne...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mes amis,
> comme vous le savez certainement, nous autres, violets, disposons de certains pouvoirs outrecuidants, nous permettant de modifier les termes et les résultats d'un sondage, de changer des avatars ou des signatures, bref, une batterie de saloperies dont nous devons faire usage à l'arménienne autant qu'à l'italienne.
> 
> Mais voilà, un jour, on dérape.
> ...



Et pour un rezba acheté, un Finn offert ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

un detournement des fonds de macg c'est possible?


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

Quels fonds? tu parles de la cave?


----------



## MrStone (5 Décembre 2005)

Les fonds de bouteilles c'est trop tard :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Quels fonds? tu parles de la cave?




nan, des fonds qui ont eté versés sur paypal ....
histoire de m'offrir une vieille titine cabossée et un beux voyage de noel pour tous


----------



## Patamach (5 Décembre 2005)

Je n'arrivais plus à me connecter au site ...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

Hors sujet


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrivais plus à me connecter au site ...


Moi non plus, 
j'ai eu peur que l'admin réseau ai coupé l'acces à MacG :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

On vous offre tout et vous vous inquiétez de votre connexion ??? Tout fout le camp


----------



## Nobody (5 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On vous offre tout et vous vous inquiétez de votre connexion ??? Tout fout le camp


 
Une bonne guerre qu'il leur faudrait!


----------



## joanes (5 Décembre 2005)

Une époque qui s'achève  ,
une nouvelle qui s'ouvre sur des perspectives alléchantes


----------



## Patamach (5 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On vous offre tout et vous vous inquiétez de votre connexion ???



M'inquiete surtout de pas me faire virer.


----------



## Bouche Dorée (5 Décembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> PS : J'oubliais , une petite fantaisie , mettre Lèvres en feu à la place de Bouche dorée



:rateau:... Même pas cap'...   

J'attends de voir...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

On n'est pas encore en 2007


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

Ouais y a pas la recherche sur iChat


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais y a pas la recherche sur iChat


C'est pas l'iChien non plus 


_oui je sais elle est nulle :rateau: _


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas l'iChien non plus
> 
> 
> _oui je sais elle est nulle :rateau: _


 
Oui, mais comme tu es bonne, je te pardonne.....


----------



## benjamin (5 Décembre 2005)

Trop tard


----------



## guytantakul (5 Décembre 2005)

Il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

Hihi. Maintenant, je vais dévoiler le contenu infame de toutes les demandes odieuses que vous avez proféré en privé... :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (5 Décembre 2005)

Terrible !


----------



## N°6 (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Hihi. Maintenant, je vais dévoiler le contenu infame de toutes les demandes odieuses que vous avez proféré en privé... :rateau:



Qu'on le banisse !


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Hihi. Maintenant, je vais dévoiler le contenu infame de toutes les demandes odieuses que vous avez proféré en privé... :rateau:


Premier post en bleu, ça se fete


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu pouvais arreter les clignotements d'avatar
> En particulier les tranches d'ananas



*Espèce *
de morue


----------



## dool (5 Décembre 2005)

La soutane a viré à la machine !


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Espèce *
> de morue





T'as de la chance, il est bleu maintenant 

Allez, fais pas la gueule, je t'offre une mousse :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on le banisse !



On peut pas, le salaud a cassé la machine, avant de filer


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Jojoleretour admin, c'est possible?



Je ne serai pas contre :rateau:


----------



## imimi (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Je ne serai pas contre :rateau:


 :affraid: 
doux rêveur


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

il faut bien revé à quelque chose sinon il faudrai se tirer une balle dans la tete!!! Le reve est une soupape de securité pour le corps et l'esprit


----------



## Freelancer (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Je ne serai pas contre :rateau:



Commence par corriger ta signature, et puis inscris-toi sur la liste d'attente... (Mackie était là avant toi )


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

signature corrigé


----------



## imimi (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> signature corrigé


le 





> doux rêveur


 se confirme...


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

je ne reve pas je ne veux pas vraiment devenir admin mais .....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2005)

Ah oui en effet ....


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## imimi (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> je ne reve pas je ne veux pas vraiment devenir admin mais .....


moais bon ben moi j'arrête là parce que y'a pas que ta propension à la rêverie qui se confirme...


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

tu portes bien ta signature


----------



## ikiki (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> tu porte*S* bien ta signature



Tu oses t'adresser à imimi et remettre en question son intellect avec une verve pareille?  
Laisses moi rire...

Mouahahahahahahah!!!
  :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

tu disais?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> tu disais?



Envie d'aller faire un petit tour ?


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

mais pourquoi tu dit ça?


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Envie d'aller faire un petit tour ?



T'as raison, ça suffit, tous ces pique-assiettes qui foutent le bordel à mon pot de départ !


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

J'ai manqué ce fil...une perf viiiite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Décembre 2005)

Au fait, bienvenue sur le plancher des vaches rezba.


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, ça suffit, tous ces pique-assiettes qui foutent le bordel à mon pot de départ !



Cool, alors c'est ici qu'on boit ce soir.
Du champagne dans les grandes occasions non ? 

:love:


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

oui bienvenu parmi nous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> oui bienvenu parmi nous


*Non Jojo*
c'est toi qui doit dire merci d'être là


----------



## quetzalk (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, ça suffit, tous ces pique-assiettes qui foutent le bordel à mon pot de départ !



  Y a même pas de saucisson !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, fais pas la gueule, je t'offre une mousse




*Tu sais qu'en ce moment*
c'est la période de la bière de Noel et qu'il faut en profiter !


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Cool, alors c'est ici qu'on boit ce soir.
> Du champagne dans les grandes occasions non ?
> 
> :love:


----------



## N°6 (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu sais qu'en ce moment*
> c'est la période de la bière de Noel et qu'il faut en profiter !



Hips ! Et je porte un toast à la rétrogradation d'Amok ! :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi tu dit ça?



Un départ à la retraite, ca se fête traditionnellement par un ban ou un une fille qui sort d'un gateau. On a le gateau, pas la fille donc ....


*Surprise !

 
*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Non Jojo*
> c'est toi qui doit dire merci d'être là




d'être *encore* là


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Cool, alors c'est ici qu'on boit ce soir.
> Du champagne dans les grandes occasions non ?
> 
> :love:


[je fais que passer, le train est arrivé en gare]



C'est bon Mado, ça marche  merci 

[/je fais que passer, le train est arrivé en gare]


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> [je fais que passer, le train est arrivé en gare]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[je fais que passer, le train est arrivé en gare, vivement la correspondance]

 [/je fais que passer, le train est arrivé en gare, vivement la correspondance]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Allez. Profitez de l'étape pour faire du shopping, visiter un peu.

La correspondance repart le jour de mon anniversaire, ne ratez pas le départ


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2005)

Si jeune et déjà retraité : ce fil est manifestement politiquement orienté


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Allez. Profitez de l'étape pour faire du shopping, visiter un peu.
> 
> La correspondance repars le jour de mon anniversaire, ne ratez pas le départ


:mouais:

Y'a trop de monde ici


:afraid: c'est vachement tard ton anouf :afraid:


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2005)

J'osais pas le dire


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Y'a trop de monde ici
> 
> ...


T'as pas bien regardé mon ami


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Un truc qui serait complètement jouissif : cloturer systématiquement les toopics qui ont pour titre seul "help", ou "aidez moi". C'est une agression véritable qui nous oblige à pointer de la souris ou à cliquer pour voir de quoi il s'agit...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas bien regardé mon ami




Oui c'est bientôt !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas bien regardé mon ami


L'année prochaine ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

> dont nous devons faire usage à l'arménienne



c'est à dire à bon escient...




> autant qu'à l'italienne.



.... et avec parcimonie.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2005)

Me dis pas que t'es né le jour de ton inscription sur MacG :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (6 Décembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Me dis pas que t'es né le jour de ton inscription sur MacG :mouais:



'tain... Il aura 4 ans demain!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Décembre 2005)

C'est pour ça qu'il est joueur...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Rooo !!! une photo de mes débuts à la [MGZ]... ça fait kêkchôze tiens...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2005)




----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> 'tain... Il aura 4 ans demain!!!


 En même temps c'est un chat  (de combat)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

T'as vu c'que j'lui fais à la blanche colombe ?? :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (6 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu c'que j'lui fais à la blanche colombe ?? :mouais:


 
Vi: un coup de pied dans les *tuuuuut*...


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

tu  y as ete fort comme meme!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Tu parles. J'étais froid, là.


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

oh j'imagine :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Vantard, va !


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

moi jamais :love:


----------



## Bouche Dorée (6 Décembre 2005)

Ça sent la fin de stock...:mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:

vivement demain


----------



## Bouche Dorée (6 Décembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> vivement demain



Ça ferme...?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Passionnant


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2005)

Comme toutes les fins de cocktails mondains.. savent pas boire ici


----------



## Bouche Dorée (6 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Passionnant


Comme quoi...?   :rateau:  




			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Comme toutes les fins de cocktails mondains.. savent pas boire ici




Sûr et Certain...


----------



## quetzalk (6 Décembre 2005)

Bon ben je suis très déçu par la tournure de ce fil et à la fois pouvait-il en être autrement ? 

Rezba qui a administré avec rigueur, modéré avec justessse, posté avec talent et arguments en béton armé, quel meilleur hommage pouvions-nous lui rendre que d'étaler avec force gesticulations notre inculture crasse, notre manque de tenue, notre volontaire entêtement à enfiler les posts sans fond ni forme comme d'autres les perles... quel hommage donc que de lui rappeler par ce contraste à quels sommets il atteint, mais quels regrets quand même que si peu tentent de le suivre...  

Je suis déçu parce que l'équilibre d'un groupe tient à tous et à chacun et que Rezba savait être solide et discret comme sont les piliers qui font tenir les grands édifices (vous me dites si j'en fais trop). Et quelles que soient les raisons de sa dé-modération, que l'on ne peut que respecter, j'espère  que son ombre violette planera longtemps derrière nos doigts avant de poster n'importe quoi, de s'enflammer pour la moindre goutte de bave de troll ou de prendre la vessie du forum pour la lanterne magique d'un bistrot démocratique universel.

Allez, Chef ! Bonnes vacances, Chef !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> vous me dites si j'en fais trop



les mots me manquent


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les mots me manquent



Comme d'hab. Mais c'est bien, tu en as aligné plus de trois, et avec un seul smiley.


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2005)

Ah, je voulais vous dire aussi :

J'ai pas reçu que des empés de salopiauds, ces derniers temps. Ni des coups de boules de collabos.
J'en ai reçu plein d'autres, gentils comme tout, des fois avec des images, des petits ziguiguis qui bougent. Des fois avec des questions. Je répondrais en privé. 

Et puis j'ai aussi reçu ça, et c'était très beau, alors je vais vous en faire cadeau.

"_Comme je descendais des fleuves impassibles
Je ne me sentis plus emmerdé par les râleurs :
D'autres beaux verts les avaient pris pour cibles
Les ayant cloués nus aux poteaux de couleurs._  "

C'est d'un ami si loin et si proche. Un grand posteur de ces forums.
Merci Monsieur des Gabales.


----------

